# Europe--Illegal to grow plants not on approved list



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Coming to America? I thought that several countries in Europe had said no to GMOs?

link at the end of article:

(NaturalNews) A new law proposed by the European Commission would make it illegal to "grow, reproduce or trade" any vegetable seeds that have not been "tested, approved and accepted" by a new EU bureaucracy named the "EU Plant Variety Agency."

It's called the Plant Reproductive Material Law, and it attempts to put the government in charge of virtually all plants and seeds. Home gardeners who grow their own plants from non-regulated seeds would be considered criminals under this law.

The draft text of the law, which has already been amended several times due to a huge backlash from gardeners, is viewable here.

"This law will immediately stop the professional development of vegetable varieties for home gardeners, organic growers, and small-scale market farmers," said Ben Gabel, vegetable breeder and director of The Real Seed Catalogue. "Home gardeners have really different needs - for example they grow by hand, not machine, and can't or don't want to use such powerful chemical sprays. There's no way to register the varieties suitable for home use as they don't meet the strict criteria of the Plant Variety Agency, which is only concerned about approving the sort of seed used by industrial farmers."

Virtually all plants, vegetable seeds and gardeners to eventually be registered by government
All governments are, of course, infatuated with the idea of registering everybody and everything. Under Title IV of the proposed EU law:

Title IV Registration of varieties in national and Union registers
The varieties, in order to be made available on the market throughout the Union, shall be included in a national register or in the Union register via direct application procedure to the CVPO.

Gardeners must also pay fees to the EU bureaucracy for the registration of their seeds. From the proposed law text:

The competent authorities and the CPVO should charge fees for the processing of
applications, the formal and technical examinations including audits, variety denomination, and the maintenance of the varieties for each year for the duration of
the registration.

While this law may initially only be targeted at commercial gardeners, it sets a precedent to sooner or later go after home gardeners and require them to abide by the same insane regulations.

Government bureaucracy gone insane
"This is an instance of bureaucracy out of control," says Ben Gabel. "All this new law does is create a whole new raft of EU civil servants being paid to move mountains of papers round all day, while killing off the seed supply to home gardeners and interfering with the right of farmers to grow what they want. It also very worrying that they have given themselves the power to regulate and licence any plant species of any sort at all in the future - not just agricultural plants, but grasses, mosses, flowers, anything at all - without having to bring it back to the Council for a vote."

As a hint of the level of insane bureaucracy that gardeners and vegetable growers will be subject to under this EU law, check out this language from the proposed EU law:

Specific provisions are set out on the registration in the Union variety register and with regard to the possibility for the applicant to launch an appeal against a CPVO decision. Such provisions are not laid down for the registration in the national variety
registers, because they are subject to national administrative procedures. A new obligation for each national variety examination centre to be audited by the CPVO will be introduced with the aim to ensure the quality and harmonisation of the variety registration process in the Union. The examination centre of the professional operators will be audited and approved by the national competent authorities. In case of direct application to the CPVO it will audit and approve the examination centres it uses for variety examination.

Such language is, of course, Orwellian bureaucraticspeak that means only one thing: All gardeners should prepare to be subjected to total government insanity over seeds, vegetables and home gardens.

RealSeeds.co.uk warns about any attempt to actually try to understand the law by reading it:

You cannot just read the first 5 pages or so that are an 'executive summary', and think you know what this law is about. The executive summary is NOT what will become the law. It is the actual Articles themselves that become law, the Summary has no legal standing and is just tacked on as an aid to the public and legislators, it is supposed to give background information and set the proposed legislation in context so people know what is going on and why.

The problem with this law has always been that the Summary says lots of nice fluffy things about preserving biodiversity, simplifying legislation, making things easier etc - things we all would love - but the Articles of the law actually do completely the opposite. And the Summary is not what becomes the law.

For example, the Summary of drafts 1, 2 & 3 talked about making things easier for 'Amateur' varieties. But the entire class of Amateur vegetables - which we have spent 5 years working with DEFRA to register - was actually abolished entirely in the Articles right from the start. Yet the Summary , and press releases based on it, still talked about how it will help preserve Amateur varieties! The Summary is completely bogus. Do not base your views of the law on it!

So, be warned. By all means, read it yourself. But you have the ignore the Summary as that is not the Law, and does not reflect what is in the Law.

As you might suspect, this move is the "final solution" of Monsanto, DuPont and other seed-domination corporations who have long admitted their goal is the complete domination of all seeds and crops grown on the planet. By criminalizing the private growing of vegetables -- thereby turning gardeners into criminals -- EU bureaucrats can finally hand over full control of the food supply to powerful corporations like Monsanto.

Most heirloom seeds to be criminalized
Nearly all varieties of heirloom vegetable seeds will be criminalized under this proposed EU law. This means the act of saving seeds from one generation to the next -- a cornerstone of sustainable living -- will become a criminal act.

In addition, as Gabel explains, this law "...effectively kills off development of home-garden seeds in the EU."

This is the ultimate wish of all governments, of course: To criminalize any act of self-reliance and make the population completely dependent on monopolistic corporations for their very survival. This is true both in the USA and the EU. This is what governments do: They seize control, one sector at a time, year after year, until you are living as nothing more than a total slave under a globalist dictatorial regime.

An online petition has already been started on this issue and has garnered nearly 25,000 signatures so far.

NOAH'S ARK and 240 other organizations from 40 European countries have also initiated an "open letter" appealing to Brussels bureaucrats to stop the insanity. Click here for a translated version of their petition.

I saw this coming
By the way, I am on the record predicting this exact scenario. Read Chapter Three of my fiction book, "Freedom Chronicles 2026." (Read it FREE, online.) It depicts a seed smuggler living in a time when seeds are criminalized and people earn a living as professional seed smugglers.

In my book, a woman uses a specially-crafted breast prosthesis to smuggle seeds to "underground gardeners" in full defiance of laws crafted by Monsanto. A vast underground network of grassroots gardeners and scientists manage to put together a "seed weapon" to destroy GMOs and take back the food supply from evil corporations.

Mark my words: Seeds are about to become contraband. Anyone who grows their own food is about to be targeted as a criminal. The governments of the world, conspiring with corporations like Monsanto, do not want any individual to be able to grow their own food.

This is about total domination of the food supply and the criminalizing of gardeners. And this is what big government always does after centralizing sufficient power. All governments inherently seek total control over the lives of everyone, and if you don't set boundaries and limits for government (i.e. the Bill of Rights), it eventually runs roughshod over all freedoms and liberties, including the freedom to grow your own food.

Additional sources:
http://open-seeds.org/bad-seed-law/
http://www.realseeds.co.uk/seedlaw.html

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/040214_seeds_European_Commission_registration.html#ixzz2ScEQEnYH


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

*Europe to pass a "seed control" law..*

THought I would share this little gem with y'all ... it could happen here.

GROWING UNREGISTERED SEEDS TO BE MADE A CRIME


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Prob best to merge this thread with this one:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/europe-illegal-grow-plants-not-approved-list-19185


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Go buy and orange and see if there are any seeds in it! Stock up on seeds! Monsanto is!

"BiologyThe term "seedless fruit" is biologically somewhat contradictory, since fruits are usually defined (in a botanical sense) as mature ovaries containing seeds.

Seedless fruits can develop in one of two ways: either the fruit develops without any fertilization (parthenocarpy), or pollination triggers fruit development, but the ovules or embryos abort without producing mature seeds (stenospermocarpy). Seedless banana and watermelon fruits are produced on triploid plants, whose three sets of chromosomes prevent meiosis from taking place and thus the plants cannot produce fertile gametes. Such plants can arise by spontaneous mutation or by hybridization between diploid and tetraploid individuals of the same or different species. Some species, such as pineapple and cucumber, produce seedless fruit if not pollinated, but do produce seeded fruit if pollination occurs.

Lacking seeds, and therefore the capacity to propagate via the fruit, the plants are generally propagated vegetatively from cuttings, by grafting, or in the case of bananas, from "pups" (offsets). In such cases, the resulting plants are genetically identical clones. By contrast, seedless watermelons are grown from seeds. These seeds are produced by crossing diploid and tetraploid lines of watermelon, with the resulting seeds producing sterile triploid plants. Fruit development is triggered by pollination, so these plants must be grown alongside a diploid strain to provide pollen. Triploid plants with seedless fruits can also be produced using endosperm culture for the regeneration of triploid plantlets from endosperm tissue via somatic embryogenesis.

One disadvantage of most seedless crops is a significant reduction in the amount of genetic diversity in the species. As genetically identical clones, a pest or disease that affects one individual is likely to be capable of affecting every clone of that individual. For example, the vast majority of commercially produced bananas are cloned from a single source, the Cavendish cultivar, and those plants are currently threatened worldwide by a newly discovered fungal disease to which they are highly susceptible."

02
5 / 2012
How Stalin Controlled his people.

■Propaganda

Stalin put up huge posters of himself around so that people would be influenced to love and respect him. He gave out false information, especially statistics about the improvement of grain production. He wanted his people to work hard and do well for the country. He often changed textbooks and controlled the media to ensure that only propaganda-inspired information was given out. That way, the people will understand him more and develop a sense of love, belonging and respect for him.
■Fear

Purges and show trials. Stalin sent his old rivals for show trials where he blamed them for crimes they did not commit. Built labour camps and had secret police. Those in labour camps were given little basic necessities and were often sent to work as a form of cheap labour. They were not properly fed and often died from starvation or just “disappeared”.
■5 year plans

There were three five year plans that were all aimed to achieving an industrialized USSR. He sent all of the people to work and made them work for food. If someone did not reach a certain amount of production, their rations would be cut. The five year plans were drawn around to control the people of USSR. They were forced to work, given food and every thing they did was controlled.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

There are more updates if a person clicks the other links. Some last minute changes got added that soften the blow a little. 

It's just so sad. Sigh… I suppose it’s only a matter of time until it happens here.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Mind blown. :gaah:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Two threads on same subject merged.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow!! Complete madness! Its time for EU to step up and start a revolt. Too long under dominating gov is not good at all. I guess heirloom seeds are gonna start being as pricey and difficult to find as ammo. Time to stock up on beans bullets and seeds apparently.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's hard to know how much of an impact this will actually have. It means that a home grower will have to use the same seeds as an industrial farmer. 

It's a huge power grab too. The idea that you can't grow what you want on your own land.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe this might be the turning point for us. A lot of leftist in this country like to keep a small garden, when told that they have buy from a pre selected source they might get pissed off. It will be too late by then but maybe just maybe they can join us in time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Wow!! Complete madness! Its time for EU to step up and start a revolt.


Never gonna happen... pretty sure the "One-World Leader" will come to power there.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> It's a huge power grab too. The idea that you can't grow what you want on your own land.


Absolutely! If you control the food supply, you control the people. What better way is there to enslave an entire nation?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought this might be another hoax but OMFG its true. How scary is that?


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I go to Germany several times a year and interact with them almost daily. It never ceases to amaze me what they accept from their goverment and never question...its just the mindset they have.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

rawhide2971 said:


> I go to Germany several times a year and interact with them almost daily. It never ceases to amaze me what they accept from their goverment and never question...its just the mindset they have.


you're right, individualism, the 'pioneer spirit' as it were has almost left the gene pool in the EU, could have something to do with an entire hemisphere being opened to them just a few centuries ago...

the very idea of doing what you want instead of what you're 'supposed' to do is almost anathema to my acquaintances 'across the pond'

:droolie: :droolie: :droolie:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Another victory for Monsanto etc. I can see how this would make sense if the idea is to get rid of GMO crops, but in this context its unreal. One small step at a time they take over the world.
Oh well, back to American Eyedol.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Cant say I didn't see this one coming!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Making a plant illegal works! Just ask a marijuana farmer.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

Well that was surprising. I have never even heard of this totally unenforceable piece of doodoo. Sometimes I wish we never had entered the EU.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

the EU is pusing it, not individual countries per se. They mostly have laws already on the books saying you cant sell seeds not on their approved lists. many seed savers get around that by swapping instead, but the native seeds are disappearing at an alarming rate.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Even in this country we are losing open pollinated seeds quickly - companies copyright them (PVP seeds) yes, even open pollinated seeds. You cant sell PVP seeds (if they catch you) without company approval.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I read something about Monsanto suing small farmers in the US for planting harvested GMO seeds. I guess it is an evil circle. Your crops will give bigger yields when using "super" seeds, but eventually it'll all come crashing down when something goes horribly wrong with these modified seeds.

So it is already in a way also happening to you.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CoffeeTastic said:


> I read something about Monsanto suing small farmers in the US for planting harvested GMO seeds. I guess it is an evil circle.
> So it is already in a way also happening to you.


Yes, sadly this is true


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

With my tin foil hat firmly in place I can see a bit into the future of this.

They will know what you bought and how much of the government approved seed varieties. Now you will have to register your garden because they will need to insure everyone is in compliance with this law. Once all the gardens are registered and using approved seeds they will have to do an inspection, paid for by you, to insure compliance with the law. Once inspected they will need to estimate the value of the crops grown, based on government calculations of course, not actual amounts. Now they can assign a dollar (or Euro) value to them and consider them ‘manufactured products’ because, well.. hey, you ARE manufacturing them. They can then either send a bill of how much you have to claim as additional income or pay tax on the products manufactured in your garden based on their market worth. And they will be worth a lot because now all commercial farms must pay to have their seeds registered and will be passing that cost along.

It is a win win for the government coffers! You pay them to buy registered seeds, or save them yourself and pay to have them registered, same thing. You pay to have your garden registered and pay to have it inspected to make sure you are not cheating the government out of the money they are entitled to. You pay based on how much they think you will produce. BUT, you get to do all the work and they get to pick up a valuable ‘cash crop’.

This is almost as good as the carbon credit scam they got going. You pay a penalty for something you can’t see or verify, based on how much they say you are producing! Or, you can pay Al Gore to let you create more of this invisible product. They certainly have the best and brightest on their teams. I’m proud to be footing the bill for all this, money well spent.

Remember, this is all for you own safety. Those tomato seeds you saved last year? They could actually be deadly if planted and the new tomatoes consumed without being properly inspected. I can’t imagine how any of our ancestors survived eating all these uninspected manufactured products. I bet they were even contaminating their products with animal waste instead of the approved, clean, sanitary, manmade fertilizers.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Woody, I was thinking along those lines, too. Is it a tin foil hat, or a slippery slope? :dunno:

Can't help but think of all the genetic diversity that will be lost forever...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Slippery slope, the camel has his nose in the tent!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Damn Woody! I guess my tin foil hat is on a little tight, cause I was thinking the same thing. Crazy minds....I mean Great minds think alike.


----------

